

Ask HN: does anyone here get into 'the zone' with tv shows / movies? - tluyben2

For years now I find that the best way to focus is putting on (a bunch of) tv shows or some movie in the background while i'm programming. I tried a lot and this does make me more productive. They need to be not very entertaining, but not real bad either. Like cheesy horror or thriller movies seem to work very well. Does anyone have this as well and why do you think this makes 'us' more focused than the typical music and no background noises you so often hear?<p>Note: I actually only remember of the series or movie that I either liked or not liked it, I cannot even tell you what it was about. If I liked it, I'll watch it a second time (either while programming or 'for real') and I notice usually that after 30 minutes I DO remember everything even though I didn't watch it consciously.
======
baremetal
Yeah I do this all the time. Though I learned the behavior from another
hacker.

